# Long arm's for G-body



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:


----------



## seven509

ANY PICS BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 21 2009, 10:11 PM~15148009
> *ANY PICS BEFORE AND AFTER
> *


Yea, but they on the shop computer...I'll be in mexico tomorrow ,I'll post some up in a day or so :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 PM~15148186
> *Yea, but they on the shop computer...I'll be in mexico tomorrow ,I'll post some up in a day or so :cheesy:
> *


whats the overall length on the lowers?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 10:34 PM~15148365
> *whats the overall length on the lowers?
> *


WHY...you trying to copy
















Just fuckin with you,,,47" and will adjust out 6 inches
put's G-bodies in the mid 80's with 39'' lock-up and still leaves the wheel in the fenderwell :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:37 PM~15148435
> *WHY...you trying to copy
> Just fuckin with you,,,47" and will adjust out 6 inches
> put's G-bodies in the mid 80's with 39'' lock-up and still leaves the wheel in the fenderwell :biggrin:
> *



haha no i stil have to try to get the car working with what i got lol...no sense in trying to get out of control with changing things...plus im trying to keep the lowers in their factory placement cuz i still drive the car on the street.....just waiting on something from you though lol.....gonna have jessica crack the whip


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 08:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Ticket?


----------



## SERIOUS

Made my own. Those are nice tho.BMH never seems to disappoint


----------



## stevie d

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Sep 21 2009, 10:40 PM~15148472-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha no i stil have to try to get the car working with what i got lol...no sense in trying to get out of control with changing things...plus im trying to keep the lowers in their factory placement cuz i still drive the car on the street.....just waiting on something from you though lol.....gonna have jessica crack the whip
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have not forgotten, just laggin :biggrin: ...I'll get it to ya this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 10:56 PM~15148760
> *  Ticket?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea I was doing 75 in a 65..How'd you know :biggrin: Haven't tought much aboput Price yet
> <!--QuoteBegin-SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 21 2009, 11:09 PM~15148951
> *Made my own. Those are nice tho.BMH never seems to disappoint
> *


Thanks...Just tryin to fill in for those who are fabricatedly handicaped...I'm makin up new words as I go along too :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the Price on these?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15149161
> *have not forgotten, just laggin :biggrin: ...I'll get it to ya this week
> yea I was doing 75 in a 65..How'd you know :biggrin: Haven't tought much aboput Price yet
> 
> Thanks...Just tryin to fill in for those who are fabricatedly handicaped...I'm makin up new words as I go along too :cheesy:
> *


LOL ok well let me know when you know LEAD foot :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Sep 21 2009, 11:30 PM~15149179-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the Price on these?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:35 PM~15149231
> *LOL ok well let me know when you know LEAD foot  :0  :biggrin:
> *





ONE MILLION DOLL HAIRS


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 PM~15148186
> *Yea, but they on the shop computer...I'll be in mexico tomorrow ,I'll post some up in a day or so :cheesy:
> *


stop by fool


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:53 PM~15149384
> *ONE MILLION BLOW UP DOLL PUBIC HAIRS
> *


We dont want to know what you use for dental floss :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 21 2009, 11:58 PM~15149414
> *stop by fool
> *


need anything??? lmk 10 min and counting


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:53 PM~15149384
> *ONE MILLION DOLL HAIRS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 21 2009, 11:29 PM~15149161-->
> 
> 
> 
> have not forgotten, just laggin :biggrin: ...I'll get it to ya this week[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats okay i was tryin to get out to lo lystics with my car, but i didnt have the funds to make new upper A arms so im gonna take my incognito kia spectra lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:29 PM~15149161
> *Thanks...Just tryin to fill in for those who are fabricatedly handicaped...I'm makin up new words as I go along too :cheesy:*


u could have just been nice about it and said for those who dont have the tools to build them..lol...i was at a comdey show in san jose, at the improv and this guy was calling handicapped people HANDI'S lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

where the hell were these when i was building mine :angry: 
them are nice and you answered alot of my questions with that one pic


----------



## 82Hopper

Thats' fucking badass...How much shipped to 60073????


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by 82Hopper+Sep 22 2009, 09:01 AM~15151689-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats' fucking badass...How much shipped to 60073????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:53 PM~15149384
> *ONE MILLION DOLL HAIRS
> *


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

They just look so long sitting there! could do more than 80s with one little mod!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 22 2009, 12:53 PM~15153141
> *They just look so long sitting there! could do more than 80s with one little mod!
> *


Could do 90 if they adjust them out .. :biggrin: but then the wheel wont be in the fenderwell , and thats what my guy was trying to achive...


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Hey Ron why make the spacers between the upper heim joints and mounts why not just make the mounts the size of the heim joints


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 24 2009, 12:18 AM~15171115
> *Hey Ron why make the spacers between the upper heim joints and mounts why not just make the mounts the size of the heim joints
> *


Them the heim will not have articlulation...When the customer welds the mount, if it is off abit the heim will still fit and articulate around ....Plus i would have to make another bracket....I have these all day long :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2009, 12:23 AM~15171141
> *Them the heim will not have articlulation...When the customer welds the mount, if it is off abit the heim will still fit and articulate around ....Plus i would have to make another bracket....I have these all day long :biggrin:
> *


Hey Ron just ignore this dude hes a fucking retard


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2009, 12:27 AM~15171158
> *Hey Ron just ignore this dude hes a fucking retard
> *


Naw homie, his just still learning.... We got to guide the younger generation...Or this counrty will be in even worse shit


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:53 PM~15149384
> *ONE MILLION DOLL HAIRS
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2009, 12:29 AM~15171170
> *Naw homie, his just still learning.... We got to guide the younger generation...Or this counrty will be in even worse shit
> *


Your just too nice Ron, this dude is hopeless


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15171141
> *Them the heim will not have articlulation...When the customer welds the mount, if it is off abit the heim will still fit and articulate around ....Plus i would have to make another bracket....I have these all day long :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking cuz you have a bunch of pre bent brackets :biggrin: 

I always tack my rear ends make the suspention and cut the tacks so even if the parts arn't pefect it doesn't dog track


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 24 2009, 12:35 AM~15171207
> *I was thinking cuz you have a bunch of pre bent brackets  :biggrin:
> 
> I always tack my rear ends make the suspention and cut the tacks so even if the parts arn't pefect it doesn't dog track
> *


Holy shit, you just taught Ron a new trick you are amazing :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2009, 12:37 AM~15171224
> *Holy shit, you just taught Ron a new trick you are amazing :uh:
> *


Stttoooppet...Can't we all jus get a long :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2009, 12:40 AM~15171234
> *Stttoooppet...Can't we all jus get a long :cheesy:
> *


I get along with everybody, but this dude is a hack. By the way I got my pumps all hooked up could not be happier. I will try to get you some pics if you want to see it.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 23 2009, 11:43 PM~15171250
> *I get along with everybody, but this dude is a hack. By the way I got my pumps all hooked up could not be happier. I will try to get you some pics if you want to see it.
> *


Ron's seen my work before dude :uh: 

Like I said I've seen alot worse work comeing out of other shops and some of it I've redone cuz they were not happy with there work

And you and Mr. Singlepumpking get on my topics like my shop does the shitest work any shop in the world puts out there


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 24 2009, 12:56 AM~15171317
> *Ron's seen my work before dude  :uh:
> 
> Like I said I've seen alot worse work comeing out of other shops and some of it I've redone cuz they were not happy with there work
> 
> And you and Mr. Singlepumpking get on my topics like my shop does the shitest work any shop in the world puts out there
> *


Shit your the worst on here, you havent proved shit


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 23 2009, 11:59 PM~15171328
> *Shit your the worst on here, you havent proved shit
> *


Ok whatever give it a break homie I whould compare my work to other work but I'm not sinking to your level


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 24 2009, 01:03 AM~15171344
> *Ok whatever give it a break homie I whould compare my work to other work but I'm not sinking to your level
> *


 :uh: Sorry Ron back to the topic at hand


----------



## TWEEDY

Kids kids kids, cant we all just get along. someone out there needs a 10 in, deep cupped lower a arm. :biggrin: Ok i'll stop it. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2009, 01:20 AM~15171377
> *Kids kids kids, cant we all just get along. someone out there needs a 10 in, deep cupped lower a arm. :biggrin:  Ok i'll stop it. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 24 2009, 12:43 AM~15171250
> *I get along with everybody, but this dude is a hack. By the way I got my pumps all hooked up could not be happier. I will try to get you some pics if you want to see it.
> *


Sure, put'em up on the BMH topic :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 23 2009, 10:34 PM~15171202
> *Your just too nice Ron, this dude is hopeless
> *



Thats a fault of his!! LOL I am trying to break him of the habit!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 24 2009, 10:43 AM~15174189
> *Thats a fault of his!! LOL I am trying to break him of the habit!!!
> *


cup cake :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2009, 12:12 AM~15171071
> *Could do 90 if they adjust them out .. :biggrin:  but then the wheel wont be in the fenderwell , and thats what my guy was trying to achive...
> *


I'm talking about keepin them in the wheelwells too


----------



## bgcutty8463

how much to 32566


----------



## CasinoDreams

this is whats it for NJ 








[/quote]


----------



## Southside01

> this is whats it for NJ


[/quote]
i seen this one nice and clean at the individuals picnic,kentucky


----------



## p-funckimpala

i seen this one nice and clean at the individuals picnic,kentucky
[/quote]


sup joe how you been? serv'n them fool up there in chi town or what?


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these are called p-fuckn g-body specials........... price= priceless... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatersalad

i too would like to know ? 32824


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Sep 28 2009, 10:02 PM~15213945
> *these are called p-fuckn g-body specials........... price= priceless... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEWEY

wheres the b4 and after pics ron :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2009, 02:56 AM~15237026
> *:0
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 08:37 PM~15244829
> *
> *


 oh nice car by the way. i wanna see ur other one im hearing its crazy havent seen it in years.


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Oct 1 2009, 09:49 PM~15245003
> *oh nice car by the way. i wanna see ur other one im hearing its crazy havent seen it in years.
> *



word.... next year bro......... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cut

Have we heard anything on a possible price yet? just wondering that shit looks good!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 3 2009, 05:46 PM~15258691
> *Have we heard anything on a possible price yet? just wondering that shit looks good!
> *


or the installed pics that where supposed to be posted :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 22 2009, 12:22 AM~15148186
> *Yea, but they on the shop computer...I'll be in mexico tomorrow ,I'll post some up in a day or so :cheesy:
> *


waiting.... :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needa price shipped to 77506....gonna build a hopper so im gonna order a 2pump set up( i already got a ur piston pump) an i would like to order it all at once.....lmk....raw an chrome finish price.... :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

:dunno:


----------



## 86 Limited

pics with the arms installed please


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 6 2009, 10:03 PM~15288366
> *pics with the arms installed please
> *




X2


----------



## bumberent

PRICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whores_revenge

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Oct 7 2009, 02:59 PM~15294568
> *PRICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 shipped to 77506


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THIS KIT RON???

AN ARE YALL COMING OUT TO ODESSA SUPER SHOW??


----------



## bumberent

JESUS RON UR MAKING US SUFFER HERE AHAHAHHA !!!!!
PRICE PRICE .?????????????????????????</span>


----------



## whores_revenge

need a price shipped to 77506.....waz up ron....


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Oct 8 2009, 10:00 AM~15302292
> *JESUS RON UR MAKING US SUFFER HERE AHAHAHHA !!!!!
> PRICE PRICE .?????????????????????????</span>
> *


you gotta realize that he was busy for the super show and at the shop. i know i was there. :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 17 2009, 04:43 AM~15385446
> *you gotta realize that he was busy for the super show and at the shop. i know i was there. :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin: it was crazy around there and it was good meeting you jr :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 17 2009, 05:47 PM~15389007
> *me too :biggrin:  it was crazy around there and it was good meeting you jr :biggrin:
> *


same to you too home boy!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

u guys forgot the vegas supershow was this past weekend and he will need to do some catching up..ur best bet is to call them...lol


----------



## yeager

Could some help me i just got back from iraq i bought a 1983 cadilac coupe deville with ten switches and when i got home found out one of the cylinders was out in the back so i went ahead and bought a pair of 12' for the back and 10' super strokers and i'm lookin at the back and didn't see anything to really secure it to the frame. please give me some feedback


----------



## 81cut

some pics would help


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## ICED BOXX

BUMP


----------



## single_pump

Ttt


----------



## Olds_racer

$$???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Jan 25 2010, 10:56 PM~16411815
> *$$???
> *


480.00


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

TTT :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 26 2010, 01:43 PM~16417669
> *TTT :rimshot:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 26 2010, 01:43 PM~16417669
> *TTT :rimshot:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Oct 8 2009, 10:00 AM~15302292
> *JESUS RON UR MAKING US SUFFER HERE AHAHAHHA !!!!!
> PRICE PRICE .?????????????????????????</span>
> *


WELL????


----------



## TORONTO

pics installed?!??


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 03:52 AM~16413494
> *480.00
> *


is that chrome :0 























:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

shoot i want one of these kits too. TTT


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Feb 9 2010, 05:23 PM~16563110
> *pics installed?!??
> *


X2


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

good shit homies


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 30 2010, 12:17 PM~17044773
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have any pictures of them installed? Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Mar 31 2010, 08:57 PM~17060398
> *Do you have any pictures of them installed? Thanks
> *


X2


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is the closed length of these arms upper N lowers ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Mar 31 2010, 07:57 PM~17060398
> *Do you have any pictures of them installed? Thanks
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Feb 9 2010, 05:23 PM~16563110
> *pics installed?!??
> *


X2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## CasinoDreams

thats not even extended there closed in this pics


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 17 2010, 06:18 AM~17219613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not even extended there closed in this pics
> *


thank's for posting the pic :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 17 2010, 05:42 PM~17222442
> *thank's for posting the pic :biggrin:
> *


 o problem homi


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 17 2010, 07:18 AM~17219613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not even extended there closed in this pics
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## CasinoDreams

here do go on the blue cutlass


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 05:00 PM~17378050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> here do go on the blue cutlass
> *


that blue ones workin :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 06:00 PM~17378050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> here do go on the blue cutlass
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 07:00 PM~17378050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> here do go on the blue cutlass
> *


Lucky hit... I dare ya to do it again :biggrin: :wow: 


Dayum, New Jersey doin it big


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 06:00 PM~17378050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> here do go on the blue cutlass
> *



:wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84

:wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## low_g

nice work....


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 12:52 AM~16413494
> *480.00
> *


will that work for my cutty


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do..:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :0


----------



## goofyx3

how much shipped 53204


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15147964
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH THESE GOIN FOR


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@May 24 2010, 07:57 PM~17591630
> *HOW MUCH THESE GOIN FOR
> *


450 if you do weld in upper mounts(like pictured), or 480 if you make the upper go into the stock lower arm pocket


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 24 2010, 08:20 PM~17591935
> *450 if you do weld in upper mounts(like pictured), or 480 if you make the upper go into the stock lower arm pocket
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's to different long arm kits...Both these kits will mount the upper into the stock lower location, 

3 kits are 6'' longer than are normal 48'' lower


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bump


----------



## RUBYRED84

Got both my kits today :biggrin: THANKS GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got my chrome in today From BMH...OJ and the guys are good peeps there..Thanks guys. Special thanks to OJ for hookin it up with that piece i lost ..U know what im talking bout..


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 8 2010, 09:55 PM~17733914
> *Got my chrome in today From BMH...OJ and the guys are good peeps there..Thanks guys. Special thanks to OJ for hookin it up with that piece i lost ..U know what im talking bout..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO SWEAT HOMIE IT SUCK WHEN DUMB SHIT HAPPENS.....I DO MY BEST TO KEEP IT REAL WITH THOSE WHO ARE REAL :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here's to different long arm kits...Both these kits will mount the upper into the stock lower location, 

3 kits are 6'' longer than are normal 48'' lower


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 15 2010, 04:30 PM~17794541
> *Here's to different long arm kits...Both these kits will mount the upper into the stock lower location,
> 
> 3 kits are 6'' longer than are normal 48'' lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## maniacos760

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## flako




----------



## Pjay




----------



## regal85

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

So do you guys sell a long arm kit for Big Bodys


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 6 2010, 04:21 PM~17975619
> *So do you guys sell a long arm kit for Big Bodys
> *


yes we do.. there the same as the g-body kit that we sale :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## Team CCE

:sprint:


----------



## fidecaddy

Price for the kit. For a big body


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 07:51 PM~17614898
> *Here's to different long arm kits...Both these kits will mount the upper into the stock lower location,
> 
> 3 kits are 6'' longer than are normal 48'' lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R the longer kits the same price ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

450 if you do weld in upper mounts(like pictured), or 480 if you make the upper go into the stock lower arm pocket


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## montekels87

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 29 2010, 01:00 PM~18174638
> *I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


whats the ticket


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Aug 9 2010, 07:00 PM~18269195
> *whats the ticket
> *


ONE BILLION DOLL HAIRS


















J/P  450$


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 10 2010, 03:37 PM~18277138
> *ONE BILLION DOLL HAIRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/P   450$
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## montekels87

hey bro just wanna know whats the difference between these arms compared to the reglar adjustables ya sell


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Aug 11 2010, 06:52 AM~18283083
> *hey bro just wanna know whats the difference between these arms compared to the reglar adjustables ya sell
> *


the reg. adj. mount on the rear stock mounts or drop down's..

the long travel arm's are mounted with tab's that come with the kit towards the middle of the frame..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## bigcadi

:wave:


----------



## Pjay

I think i am just about ready for my Long arm kit


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 17 2010, 05:43 AM~18330648
> *I think i am just about ready for my Long arm kit
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 24 2010, 04:23 PM~18395440
> *
> *


Sup Chip


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..

have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

what about a long arm kit for big bodys? or will this one fit big bodys


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 26 2010, 11:07 AM~18912439
> *what about a long arm kit for big bodys? or will this one fit big bodys
> *


yes :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..
please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*OK FELLAS HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:
> 
> so hit us up 702-222-2112 or 702-650-9451


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2010, 02:06 PM~19229766
> *back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.


----------



## SPOOK82




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Ttt how much for g body kit


----------



## omar.soto96

hay bro this is the guy from brawley that got the drop mounts and some telescopics i dont have the cash to send them back is the any way u can pay fro shipping.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Dec 22 2010, 08:00 PM~19398208
> *Ttt how much for g body kit
> *


450$ :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by omar.soto96_@Dec 23 2010, 12:21 AM~19400644
> *hay bro this is the guy from brawley that got the drop mounts and some telescopics i dont have the cash to send them back is the any way u can pay fro shipping.....
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:




And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do.. :biggrin: 









:cheesy:
And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.
[


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:
And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.


----------



## goinlow

how much is the caddy/caprice kit ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 27 2011, 11:08 AM~19712899
> *how much is the caddy/caprice kit ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:
And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.


----------



## whores_revenge

how much 4 g-body kit shipped to 77506


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Feb 2 2011, 06:35 PM~19769827
> *how much 4 g-body kit shipped to 77506
> *


500 shipped  600 in chrome shipped for the style that uses the stock lower location for the upper


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## Psycho631

You guys still making these kits?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Psycho631 said:


> You guys still making these kits?


:yes: yes we are..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup M


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wanna thank u guys for sending my cylinders quick. Ordered Monday and i got it in on weds. Take care fam. See u guys in 2 months


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:
And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.


----------



## GarciaJ100

THE REAL BIG M said:


> I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too
> Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.


easy install good quality, car is driveable at any ride height :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

The shop wagon is getting done with one of these kits!:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## latinxs

REALLY WANT TO GET A SET OF THESE WAS CHECKING OUT THE CUTTY ANY CLOSER PICS ON HOW THE NEW LOWER MOUNTS NEED TO BE WELDED. I SEEN THAT 30 INCHS FORWARD BUT IAM NOT SURE I GET IT. CAN YOU BREAK IT DOWN FOR ME IN A EMAIL OR ON HERE IS IT JUST 30 INCHES FORWARD ON THE FRAME PART. EITHER WAY LET ME KNOW PLEASEBMH ALWAYS HELPFUL. ALSO COULD I PREORDER THESE AND PICK THEM UP AT THE VEGAS SHOW NEXT MONTH. THANKS AGIAN AND PRICE PLEASE.


----------



## latinxs

SORRY G BODY 83 OLDS


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

latinxs said:


> REALLY WANT TO GET A SET OF THESE WAS CHECKING OUT THE CUTTY ANY CLOSER PICS ON HOW THE NEW LOWER MOUNTS NEED TO BE WELDED. I SEEN THAT 30 INCHS FORWARD BUT IAM NOT SURE I GET IT. CAN YOU BREAK IT DOWN FOR ME IN A EMAIL OR ON HERE IS IT JUST 30 INCHES FORWARD ON THE FRAME PART. EITHER WAY LET ME KNOW PLEASEBMH ALWAYS HELPFUL. ALSO COULD I PREORDER THESE AND PICK THEM UP AT THE VEGAS SHOW NEXT MONTH. THANKS AGIAN AND PRICE PLEASE.


.....................x2, pictures of an installed kit on a g-body would be great!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

latinxs said:


> REALLY WANT TO GET A SET OF THESE WAS CHECKING OUT THE CUTTY ANY CLOSER PICS ON HOW THE NEW LOWER MOUNTS NEED TO BE WELDED. I SEEN THAT 30 INCHS FORWARD BUT IAM NOT SURE I GET IT. CAN YOU BREAK IT DOWN FOR ME IN A EMAIL OR ON HERE IS IT JUST 30 INCHES FORWARD ON THE FRAME PART. EITHER WAY LET ME KNOW PLEASEBMH ALWAYS HELPFUL. ALSO COULD I PREORDER THESE AND PICK THEM UP AT THE VEGAS SHOW NEXT MONTH. THANKS AGIAN AND PRICE PLEASE.


yea on that kit the uppers mount in the stock lower location.that will make the rearend 3'' farther back from stock... the lower arms mount up 35'' up on the frame..that kit is 450$ raw.. check out the g-body long arm kit topic on the hydraulic forums//



latinxs said:


> SORRY G BODY 83 OLDS


:thumbsup:



DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> .....................x2, pictures of an installed kit on a g-body would be great!


yea check out the g-body long arm kit in the hydraulics forums :cheesy:


----------



## latinxs

ok iam going to take a picture tommorow after work tommorw to see if iam right and post it. once I bought this could I bolt the new lower arms in the factory spot on the axle and then bolt up the new bracket as it would not be conected to the frame yet and then once its bolted just lift it until it hits the frame and that would be the place where I tack weld it and then weld it on? Or would the axle move to much since the lowers are not conected. _ whats the ticket on a set chromed and would _be able to pick them up at the show or the day after or before?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

latinxs said:


> ok iam going to take a picture tommorow after work tommorw to see if iam right and post it. once I bought this could I bolt the new lower arms in the factory spot on the axle and then bolt up the new bracket as it would not be conected to the frame yet and then once its bolted just lift it until it hits the frame and that would be the place where I tack weld it and then weld it on? Or would the axle move to much since the lowers are not conected. _whats the ticket on a set chromed and would _be able to pick them up at the show or the day after or before?


we could have some raw 1's ready for you by spr show.. but not chrome.. the chrome kit would be 750$


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## latinxs

would the way I said to tack weld them work? let me know please


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

latinxs said:


> would the way I said to tack weld them work? let me know please


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:
And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC & 
SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin: 









:cheesy:
And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too

Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock. 










Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.

there you go player


----------



## DMs 84

THE REAL BIG M said:


> I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do...Mister Andrew,,these are for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too
> 
> Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.
> 
> there you go player


couple more weeks and this will be ordered for me, jus need driveshaft for this mod!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:;;;;;;;85 ;;85 TO 100 INCHES;;COME RON TELL THEM DA TRUTH;;LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:;;;;;;;85 ;;85 TO 100 INCHES;;COME RON TELL THEM DA TRUTH;;LOL


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

:wave:


----------



## Oso_83

With these kits is three wheeling possible?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I_Hold_Grudges said:


> With these kits is three wheeling possible?


yep yep


----------



## FPEREZII

Any pictures of the g-body kit installed on a car?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

FPEREZII said:


> Any pictures of the g-body kit installed on a car?


yea check out or topic in the air & hydraulic forum.. g-body long travel kit


----------



## singlepumphopper

do yall have a kit for 2000 towncars, and do they bolt right up to the stock mounts??? i was told the best way to do the rear end was to swap it to a 91-94 tc cause of the 4 link suspencion, but im trying to keep my stock 1 that i have now, whats the best thing to do???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:;;;;;;;85 ;;85 TO 100 INCHES;;COME RON TELL THEM DA TRUTH;;LOL


Your rite Mr. AL.... 85 to 108... Remeber that blue cutty from New Jersey that wore yo ass out...You member...You gave Pinky a run for his money!!!!!! But Andrew was the man that week-end...



singlepumphopper said:


> do yall have a kit for 2000 towncars, and do they bolt right up to the stock mounts??? i was told the best way to do the rear end was to swap it to a 91-94 tc cause of the 4 link suspencion, but im trying to keep my stock 1 that i have now, whats the best thing to do???


We are in process... Wont be a full bolt in... Some welding ,but very simple to install...Thats why we on top playa... Always inovating


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :biggrin:


Do you have any pics on a car??


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Joe79cadi

K


THE REAL BIG M said:


> I've done a few of these lately and was thining of offering it as a complete weld on kit ,Very simple to do.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much and will they fit a 1979 Cadillac deville
> 
> :cheesy:
> And we do Caddy and Caprice Long-arm kits now too
> 
> Our new _Cadillac_ and _Caprice Long_-arm kit. This kit is a fully *bolt-in* kit and will let a car have the ability of 85 to 100 inches. The upper trailing arm bolts directly into the stock lower mount and the lower is re-located 30'' farther forward from stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kits comes complete with whats pictured and our new axle mount pivots that are pictured here.
> [


How much?


----------



## Joe79cadi

Will they fit a 1979 Cadillac deville


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Joe79cadi said:


> K
> 
> How much?


600$ 



Joe79cadi said:


> Will they fit a 1979 Cadillac deville


yep yep :yes:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!




Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Lowridazrey

I neef some for my 1980 cutty does it come wit instructions ? Wats the nunber to order


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Lowridazrey said:


> I neef some for my 1980 cutty does it come wit instructions ? Wats the nunber to order


_*1-866-magic-33 black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## sardsone

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:biggrin: 







[


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## chevyman

I do lol. Bring it to the Westside picnic al. July 21. Il break u off ,,and since big john has to hit your switch, he might as well.bring the malibu and I'm sure darryl would like to redeem his loss to me ,so he might as well bring the 62 lol. You guys will have a great time. Free food and drinks ,great hospitality, and of course good hopping


----------



## chevyman

man that buy pinky i no ya west coast coming out here to get them boys


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:werd:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup brah thanks for taking care of my homie in vegas


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T_


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T *


----------



## 1lowreality

can you still 3 wheel with these


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## pepper3015

does anybody have pics of the bmh long arm kit on g-body..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:biggrin:


----------



## pepper3015

how about insatlled.trying to see if its best for my application


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]
















thats not even extended there closed in this pics


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not even extended there closed in this pics


Would that be driveable on the highway with these mounts? And any pics showing the location of the uppers installed? same stock location or??


----------



## Flaco712

i beleive the uppers mount to where the lowers used to then the lowers are relocated like 30'' up on the frame.....and they told me the car will drive smooth down the road


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Would that be driveable on the highway with these mounts? And any pics showing the location of the uppers installed? same stock location or??


yes.. the rear wheels are still in the wheel well



Flaco712 said:


> i beleive the uppers mount to where the lowers used to then the lowers are relocated like 30'' up on the frame.....and they told me the car will drive smooth down the road


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yes u still can drive. Mine does


----------



## SERIOUS

You guys offer the parts to fab your own arms? Like the tube adapters, rod ends, DOM .?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I believe they do homie


----------



## pepper3015

so on the g-body long arm kit the only brackets that need to be welded are for the lower arms.also would this affect the power 3


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SERIOUS said:


> You guys offer the parts to fab your own arms? Like the tube adapters, rod ends, DOM .?


yes we do



pepper3015 said:


> so on the g-body long arm kit the only brackets that need to be welded are for the lower arms.also would this affect the power 3


yes the lowers have brackets that weld on the frame..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I need the upper arm piece (with the bend) only one side needed. Lmk the price. Thanks bro


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> I need the upper arm piece (with the bend) only one side needed. Lmk the price. Thanks bro


Mr Puma, you need the upper that goes to the factory lower...For you 6 Million ...LOL Get me the measurement of the over all arm...STW


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hahaha yessir ima get that to u braaah


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## fidecaddy

$$$$$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

fidecaddy said:


> $$$$$


g-body 450$.. cady caprice 600$.. impala 850$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey Ron SMW


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres 3 G-Body long arm kits that we sold for BlackMagic Friday...









And optional Axle pivot bushings.... Cant go wrong with these









Add these to any of our long arm or trailing arm kits for $50.00 more


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Kiloz

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]:biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## lowparisianne

do you have a kit for a 1994 Lincoln town car?????


----------



## Tapperos509C.C.

Will the car still lay with these???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lowparisianne said:


> do you have a kit for a 1994 Lincoln town car?????


yes we do... 550$ plus ship'n



Tapperos509C.C. said:


> Will the car still lay with these???


yes will still lay out..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Elbubu801

Price on a long arm kit for a 77 impala


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Elbubu801 said:


> Price on a long arm kit for a 77 impala


500$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:biggrin:


----------



## Napa-Matt

What is the best size cylinder to use to get the highest reasonable lockup on a gbody? Ready to order the kit just dont know which cylinders to get.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Napa-Matt said:


> What is the best size cylinder to use to get the highest reasonable lockup on a gbody? Ready to order the kit just dont know which cylinders to get.


it jus depends on how high you want your lock up.. 12'' tele would be fine.. they lock up to 22''


----------



## FPEREZII

Can't wait to get mine in, I'm ready to put it in already. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro

​


----------



## lilred

THE REAL BIG M said:


> it jus depends on how high you want your lock up.. 12'' tele would be fine.. they lock up to 22''


Dose this move the rear end back a lot cuz I want to put some 22 tele and have the full lock up but I don't want to have my rear end way back cuz I wanna go very low on the back


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Big M is no longer with BMH. But I can help you. I have this setup on my car. You can have your wheels in the stock location and adjust it 5-6 inches back whatever u choose. And from a fully slammed to a full lock up, my wheelbase moves forward only 1inch with telescopic cylinders in the rear. And my car does 81"


----------



## lilred

Hannibal Lector said:


> Big M is no longer with BMH. But I can help you. I have this setup on my car. You can have your wheels in the stock location and adjust it 5-6 inches back whatever u choose. And from a fully slammed to a full lock up, my wheelbase moves forward only 1inch with telescopic cylinders in the rear. And my car does 81"


Do u have pics of ur car where did u get the trailing arm's at


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I got it from Black Magic Hydraulics. I'm a distributor for them in hawaii.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Here u go bro


----------



## lilred

Hannibal Lector said:


> Here u go bro


Nice bro


----------



## Hannibal Lector

And the car lays out in the wheel wells also. Than You bro


----------



## lilred

Hannibal Lector said:


> And the car lays out in the wheel wells also. Than You bro


How much are the trailing arms


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

lilred said:


> How much are the trailing arms


THE KIT COMPLETE IN RAW WITH THE PIVOT BUSHING FOR THE AXLE (MAKES INSTALLATION WAY EASY) IS $515 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## lilred

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> THE KIT COMPLETE IN RAW WITH THE PIVOT BUSHING FOR THE AXLE (MAKES INSTALLATION WAY EASY) IS $515 PLUS SHIPPING


Ok thanks


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## blvd_texas915




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## myself806

What is the price for a set where the lowers mount on the inner side of the frame rails on a plate/bracket, the lower arms also had a few bends in them, saw a set like this recently, came from you guys, but I was wondering about the price? Sorry if my description isn't the best haha!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Long arm kit with axle pivot bushings start at 500.00
the brackets by them selves are 60 a set


----------



## LGV-903

I'm trying to run 20s teles on my Monte anyone have pics or location of arms??


----------



## myself806

Would that be for a setup like the ones in this picture? If it's not too much trouble are you able to give me a quote on the shipping for this to 79423?


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

T.T.T


----------



## bodyman1979

Puttin on a set of bmh long arm kit for a Lincoln town car with 30" telescopics!!


----------



## Don Pedro

bodyman1979 said:


> Puttin on a set of bmh long arm kit for a Lincoln town car with 30" telescopics!!



:nicoderm:


----------



## bodyman1979

Don Pedro said:


> :nicoderm:


 I'll sent u a video when I'm done!


----------



## myself806

Modified BMH long arms with BMH telescopics


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good homie. U gotta wrap that frame if you wanna do big numbers.


----------



## Its jsut ME

how good are these #13 gears?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Throw them away to me. Lol


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## monte187ls

can i get a price on a long arm kit shipped to 78415 tx please running 22 inch telescopics ?


----------



## ivanj

any body got pics on this old post like to see how it sits before and after raised and dropped down


----------

